# Swine flu



## Cookie987 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello there, sorry ive just got a quick question regarding swine flu and the tamiflu.

I became unwell 10 days ago and was given tamiflu which i took for 5 days and feeling much better now. Although I also started taking gonal and clomid as am doing an IUI cycle.  Will the tamiflu I have taken have any effect on the drugs or the outcome, and if iui is successful would the tamiflu have any effect on the baby?  thankyou x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Louise,

The Tamiflu won't interfere with the drugs you take and will be well out of your system already so wouldn't affect any pregnancy either 

Good luck for your cycle  
Maz x


----------

